# Direct Exchange Database



## kdorward (Aug 21, 2005)

On my computer at home I don't see the Direct Exchange Database option.  I do see it on my computer at work.   Does anyone know why this wouldn't be available on some computers.   DO you think I don't have a new enogh release.   I really need to use the Direct Exchange Database section.   Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Marina_K (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm sure this has come up with others & the usual culprit has been a program on the computer thinking that it was an ad or something similar.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 21, 2005)

kdorward said:
			
		

> On my computer at home I don't see the Direct Exchange Database option.  I do see it on my computer at work.   Does anyone know why this wouldn't be available on some computers.   DO you think I don't have a new enogh release.   I really need to use the Direct Exchange Database section.   Any suggestions would be appreciated.



This is usually traced to a poorly written popup blocker on your system.  Try turning any such utility off.


----------



## kdorward (Aug 22, 2005)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> This is usually traced to a poorly written popup blocker on your system.  Try turning any such utility off.


 I turned off the Pop up blocker and the Direct Exchange databaser suggestionse still doesn't show up.  Are there any other suggestions


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 23, 2005)

kdorward said:
			
		

> Are there any other suggestions



Maybe this direct link will work: www.tug2.net/ads/directdb.html


----------



## yongak27 (Aug 23, 2005)

Whilst I am also tempted to log-on to TUGs but I refrained from doing so at work, least your boss is looking over your shoulders - ha!!


----------



## kdorward (Sep 6, 2005)

I turned off my popup blocker and I still don't I don't see the Direct Exchange Database option.  In your comment you typed in the URL to try and I don't see that either.   I just see an underline.   Thats what I see on the TUG home page for Ithe Direct Exchange Database option _______________.   I think it must be an internet option that needs to be set.   I tried different one and I can't see it.    I do see most of the sites, but there are some that are blank.   Any suggestions would be appreicated


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 6, 2005)

kdorward said:
			
		

> I turned off my popup blocker and I still don't I don't see the Direct Exchange Database option.  In your comment you typed in the URL to try and I don't see that either.   I just see an underline.   Thats what I see on the TUG home page for Ithe Direct Exchange Database option _______________.   I think it must be an internet option that needs to be set.   I tried different one and I can't see it.    I do see most of the sites, but there are some that are blank.   Any suggestions would be appreicated



You must have something mis-set in your browser.  Perhaps you have designated colors for links that don't show against the page background.  

What happens if you place your cursor just above the underline, where the "missing" text would be?  Does the cursor change to the pointing finger as it would normally do when placed over a link?


----------



## kdorward (Sep 6, 2005)

When I move the mouse over where the link should be I don't see the hand popup.   Nothing happens.   I am not sure what internet setting needs to be changed.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 7, 2005)

To start with, what program are you using as your browser, and on what operating system?

Does this happen on ALL links, or just some of them?  (For instance, do the two links in the last line of my signature work?  Do other text links you see on this page work?)


----------



## kdorward (Sep 7, 2005)

The two links in the last line of your signature I can see.  Someone tried to send the link directly in their response and it just shows a line with no text.  I can see most links but some I can't.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 7, 2005)

Let's try this again.



			
				Makai Guy said:
			
		

> To start with, what program are you using as your browser, and on what operating system?


----------



## 3kids4me (Sep 7, 2005)

When one of our computers had Norton Antivirus, I could never see the TUG exchange database (or the rental/sale ads).  I would try going into Norton and allowing the TUG website in the ad section, etc. but I could never figure it out.  Now that we have McAfee, it's no longer a problem.

Sharon


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 8, 2005)

See if this thread helps (another problems in accessing stuff off the Classified pages):
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=48529


----------



## kdorward (Sep 11, 2005)

I disabled my Norten Secuity and I am able to see the direct exchange link and other missing links.   Thanks for the help


----------



## JoyC (Sep 20, 2005)

*Direct Exchange, Want to Rent and Want for Sale (free)*

I have not been able to sget into those three sites for a while. Are they still available to TUG members and public in general?


----------



## TTom (Sep 20, 2005)

Joy:

There is a link at the top of this (and every BBS) page for "Classified Ads".  On clicking this link, you should be taken to http://www.tug1.org/tugads/adshome.php3 .  Scrolling down the page a bit, you should see links for all these options.  I do not see any reason why they would be restricted in any way.

Hope this helps!

Tom


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 20, 2005)

If you are using AOL, you can't access the TUG Ads pages - use Internet Explorer instead.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Sep 20, 2005)

Pop up blocking is NOT the culprit.  The culprit is Ad Blocking.  Do NOT disable Norton Internet Security.  Rather, Go to Norton AntiSpam and disable Ad Blocking.

Then, you will still have protection and you will be able to see the direct exchange database.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jan 31, 2006)

Boca,

Thanks for your post.  I had given up on ever seeing these links again.  I thought when I had my computer completely wiped clean last fall it would have solved the problem, but it didn't.  I followed your directions and now the links work just fine.

Thanks again!


----------

